# The Five Fellows



## Nataku (Feb 22, 2009)

Finally dug my camera out again and snapped some shots of my bettas. I have five at current, all male. 
Pic-spam ahead, beware those with slower connections, these next couple posts may get a bit pic intensive.

*Skark: *my rescue-betta. Name comes from one of my old highschool's mascot, a shark. It was misspelled one year on our yearbooks (on the front page no less), instead proclaiming us the "skarks." 








Pardon my thumb, I was holding up a mirror to get him to come to the front of the tank away from his bubble nest. xD








He builds his bubblenests under dried banana leaf sections I place in his tank, which he then guards jealously, they're his bubbles, not yours!

*Mr. RuffleBut: *It fit and I couldn't think up anything better. ^__^; He's a pale yellow delta tail whose fin rays actually have little kinks on the ends of them - no, it's not fin rot, although I know, it does look strange and I certainly watched him like a hawk for the first week to see if they developed into anything or straightened back out when being placed in a bigger tank. But no, they appear to be permanent now. I wish I could get a good shot of him flaring to show you all, it's really quite a magnificient display when he opens those fins up. 








I have water spots on the outside of my tank I haven't cleaned up yet 
























*Shrimp:* So called simply because he's the youngest and still smallest of my bettas. Fiesty little brat though. His name is probably only temporary until I can think up something better *shrugs* He's a royal blue crowntail male with a really nice tail spread, but be darned if my poor camera skills are good enough to get a decent shot of him. I'd really like to get a nice shot of his tail so I could confirm my suspicions of him being a double ray, but no such luck yet.








Flash on = lens flare that covers part of betta. No lens flare = looks like betta is in brown water and colors are way too dark. 
















Shrimp is not amused by the camera. This is his grumpy face. =[


----------



## froglady (Apr 12, 2009)

yours are beautiful Bettas. I just got a betta today hes neat. he loves being here. in a 5 gallon tank of his own. no more small glass jar. hes a happy guy.


----------



## Nataku (Feb 22, 2009)

*The long-finned wonder twins! Cricoid and Xiphoid!*

*Cricoid:* Also known as Cric (pronounced 'Krike', like bike?) Cookies for you if you know what I'm referring to in his name. He's one of my two red VT bettas with extra-long pectoral fins. He can primarily be distinguished from Xiphoid by the fact he is slightly lighter in color, and also lacks the obvious "V-notch" in his tail.

















*Xiphoid:* I've actually had him longer than Cricoid, but I assume they are probably both from the same breeder, maybe even the same cluch of eggs. Again, cookies if you know what his name is referring to. Xiphoid came to me (since I did not actually purchase him, my mate did) with some parasites and a rather nasty rip in his tail that went almost all the way to his caudal peduncle. Made him almost look like a double tail. It's healed up remarkably well so far, and now he simply has a bit of a "V notch" left.








For the curious, the next pic is what he looked like back when I first got him.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They're beautiful!!


----------



## LaniBaby (Apr 14, 2009)

i love the grumpy face!


----------



## froglady (Apr 12, 2009)

They are lovely fish. Mine seemed like he was really active swiming in and out of the filter water steam. do you think hed be happier without the filter? it doesnt have much motion. its in the eclipse tank.


----------



## Nataku (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks everyone!
LaniBaby - Shrimp's grumpy face makes me laugh so much, he comes over to the glass all the time when I'm in watching them and gives me the grumpy star down.

Froglady - so long as the current is weak enough that the betta isn't constantly having to fight it I'd say its fine. You could also always try just turning it off for a few days and watching to see which way seems to make your fish more active/happier.


----------



## Elisew (Mar 25, 2009)

Nataku you have some beautiful Bettas!

They`re all really striking in their own ways, Cricoid looks to be a really deep red? He`s lovely 8)


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

what beautiful bettas! i love the grumpy face too hehe..


----------

